# Burrowing through the snow



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I had put out some bird seed for the ferals late last night for their morning breakfast, but then it snowed overnight. I thought, "Oh no, the plows will come along and push it all into one huge snow bank and the pigeons won't be able to find it." I usually put the bird seed up against a parking lot light so no one will try to get close to them with a car.

This afternoon I went to visit them. They were out there burrowing around the parking lot light and finding the seed through the snow! I couldn't believe they'd be that clever! All I could see was this gray mass busily burrowing and pecking at something in the snow. I pulled up and yep they had somehow found it all! They were furiously digging through that snow!

I tossed out more seed to them so they'd have an afternoon meal.

I'm glad they were clever enough to find it.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye, gotta love how resourceful and observant they are  . Course they have gotten to know what a softy you are as well and that you're always looking out for them. Glad they were merrily burrowing away when you arrived.

fp


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a resourceful flock of pigeons! Must have made a neat picture with them industriously searching for every last seed.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

THAT'S GREAT, GARYE!

Would have made a funny picture!

Stay safe and warm...HUGS TO ALL!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Garye,

I can just picture that in my mind, all the beautiful colorings of pigeons clustered around the light pole, with the whiteness of the snow in the background.

What a lovely picture, thank you for sharing it with us.


----------

